# Celebrity Martial Artists



## cali_tkdbruin

We all know about martial artists who were into the MAs before they became celebrities like the following: Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris, Jet Li, Steven Seagal, etc. 

How about people who are more well known for their celebrity rather than their MA backgrounds.  For example, the following persons practice, or have trained in the following MAs:

Wesley Snipes, actor, Capoeira
Valdimir Putin, Russian President, Judo
Dustin "Screech" Diamond, actor, BB in Karate
Jessie Jackson Jr., US Congressman, Taekwondo
Mickey Roarke, actor, Boxing

How many others do you know?

:asian:


----------



## OULobo

Lucy Lui does Kali/Silat :inlove:


----------



## tarabos

i seem to remember reading that vin diesel is into BJJ....


----------



## tarabos

you also hear of a lot of celebreties training in Krav Maga, but i don't know if they train in it seriously or just train in it for their movies...


----------



## OULobo

Al Bundy from "Married with Children" does Gracie BJJ.


----------



## Eggman

billy idol and of course elvis presley were epak black belts.


----------



## TragicHero

Dolph Lundgren is a high rank in Kyokushin Karate (BB?  Not sure).

Sarah Michelle Gellar is a brown belt in TKD, and apparently continued to study at least informally with her stunt coordinator while she was doing "Buffy".

I also think Alyson Hannigan was training in some sort of MA, thought I recalled seeing it in an interview recently.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i seem to remember reading that vin diesel is into BJJ.... *



That sounds logical given his image and all.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *you also hear of a lot of celebreties training in Krav Maga, but i don't know if they train in it seriously or just train in it for their movies... *



Yeah, like when JLo dabbled in Krav Maga for her role in Enough.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Eggman _
> *billy idol and of course elvis presley were epak black belts. *



Of course, how could I forget that Elvis was a BB in Karate.  

I remember pictures of him wearing a flashy looking gi, just like his jump suits...


----------



## kilo

Dont froget Bob Barker he does karate.


----------



## tarabos

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Yeah, like when JLo dabbled in Krav Maga for her role in Enough. *



seems every time you read an issue of maxim the cover girl is talking about how she is getting in shape with Krav....

i could almost write the interview without even talking to the girl...


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *seems every time you read an issue of maxim the cover girl is talking about how she is getting in shape with Krav....
> 
> i could almost write the interview without even talking to the girl... *



That's because they are all Barbey Dolls with little/no personality. It's amazing what money and fame can do to people. 

I hope none of them are reading this. :uhoh:


----------



## redfang

Erin Gray is a serious Tai Chi Chuan practitioner.


----------



## tarabos

> _Originally posted by redfang _
> *Erin Gray is a serious Tai Chi Chuan practitioner. *



who is erin gray?


----------



## progressivetactics

wasn't she joanie from Happy Days?


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *wasn't she joanie from Happy Days? *



That was Erin Moran

Click here for Erin Gray's Bio


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Al Bundy from "Married with Children" does Gracie BJJ. *



Yes, Ed O'Neill is serious about it. There's a little discussion of it here.

David Carradine does Tai Chi now too, doesn't he? I don't know if John Saxon still practices karate or not but he used to do so. I think Philip McKeon ("Alice" TV series) did Judo.


----------



## stickarts

didn't she play wilma derring in Buck Rogers??


----------



## arnisador

Yup.


----------



## redfang

She did a stint on Silver Spoons too. Black Belt magazine has featured some celeb martial artists lately. One of the guys from the band Poison is into BJJ, Joe Rogan from Fear Factor was featured, I think he's a TKD guy. The actor who chucks electricity on Mutant X is into Shotokan Karate.


----------



## tarabos

> _Originally posted by redfang _
> *She did a stint on Silver Spoons too. Black Belt magazine has featured some celeb martial artists lately. One of the guys from the band Poison is into BJJ, Joe Rogan from Fear Factor was featured, I think he's a TKD guy. The actor who chucks electricity on Mutant X is into Shotokan Karate. *



Rikki Rocket man! The drummer from POISON! the memories...the hair...the stonewashed jeans, leather jackets and women's makeup...all coming back...!!

Joe Rogan started in TKD, says he won a lot of tournaments and decided to switch to kickboxing for more of a challenge and full contact type of setting. now he is big into BJJ and pretty much any MMA in general. he did some commentary for UFC 40.


----------



## Mormegil

John Cusack kickboxes.

Descent fight scene in Grosse Pointe Blanc

"The goon stalking Martin Blank is Benny The Jet Urquidez, a world-champion kickboxer who was also John Cusack's kickboxing instructor."


----------



## OULobo

For all the metalheads out there, Dave Mustane is a kickboxer.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Al Bundy from "Married with Children" does Gracie BJJ. *



Are you serious?:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Of course, how could I forget that Elvis was a BB in Karate. *



He was an eighth degree.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you serious?:asian: *



Yes, I made a lengthy post about it that was lost when we lost a week of posts. One of the grappling magazines had a picture of him and there was a martial arts special on TV (maybe on cable?) that quoted him. He's serious about it.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Yes, I made a lengthy post about it that was lost when we lost a week of posts. One of the grappling magazines had a picture of him and there was a martial arts special on TV (maybe on cable?) that quoted him. He's serious about it. *



Well it is nice to know that the celebs are real people with real passions as well


----------



## Senfeng

Kelly Hu does karate and I got the impression that Wesley Snipes' studied other forms of MAs before.  I believe that he mentions it in the commentary for Blade 2.


----------



## RCastillo

Robert Conrad studied, and enjoyed Ed Parkers Kenpo!

William Shatner studied MA at one time.

The Osmond Bros. were with Chuck Norris.


----------



## Jay Bell

> Wesley Snipes, actor, Capoeira



Ah yes...the self proclaimed Capoeira master   And his 5th degree black belt (which he proudly boasts of) that was presented to him by a group of his peers........in nothing in-perticular.

Emmanuel Lewis (of Webster fame) and Willie Nelson both study Taekwondo


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *
> Emmanuel Lewis (of Webster fame) and Willie Nelson both study Taekwondo *



Country artist Willie Nelson, well known for partaking of the hippie lettuce Willie Nelson? He's a fellow TKDist???

Who woulda thought???     


Hey, hold on while I fire up this blunt... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Yes, I made a lengthy post about it that was lost when we lost a week of posts. One of the grappling magazines had a picture of him and there was a martial arts special on TV (maybe on cable?) that quoted him. He's serious about it. *



That's cool but I never would have thought he would be doing anything like that.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Country artist Willie Nelson, well known for partaking of the hippie lettuce Willie Nelson? He's a fellow TKDist???
> 
> Who woulda thought???
> 
> 
> Hey, hold on while I fire up this blunt... :rofl: :rofl: *



Hey, don't hog it up!


----------



## phlaw

Didn't David Lee Roth study with Benny The Jet also?



Also Sasha Mitchell from Step by Step is a kickboxer I believe, and I thought Jessica Alba studied some kind of martial art, I know I saw her the the Ed Parker Internationals back in 1995.


----------



## Jay Bell

> Jessica Alba



*why isn't there a drooling smiley?*  

Um...but anyway....yeah, David Lee Roth studied some form of Wushu.  His arrogant little self has a video showing forms.

OH...Dan Danzig...he studied JKD


----------



## phlaw

I know alot of professional athletes study martial arts also.

Wasn't there a football player (MN Vikings I think)who wanted to try and make the Olympic Tae Kwon Do team?


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> **why isn't there a drooling smiley?*
> 
> Um...but anyway....yeah, David Lee Roth studied some form of Wushu.  His arrogant little self has a video showing forms.
> 
> OH...Dan Danzig...he studied JKD *



God how I wish "Dark Angel" was back on the air.

Who is Dan Danzig?


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> **why isn't there a drooling smiley?*
> 
> Um...but anyway....yeah, David Lee Roth studied some form of Wushu.  His arrogant little self has a video showing forms.
> 
> OH...Dan Danzig...he studied JKD *


Do you mean Glen Danzig? or is Dan danzig someone I should have heard of


----------



## Touch Of Death

Don't forget Mcdonald Carry from Days of our lives fame studied with Mr. Parker. David Lee Roth also worked with Frank Trejo.


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Do you mean Glen Danzig? or is Dan danzig someone I should have heard of *



There's no Dan Danzig in IMDB. I think it may be Glen Danzig of Misfits and Samhain. Funny to imagine devilish Danzig in any traditional uniform, eventhough JKD doesn't really have one.


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *There's no Dan Danzig in IMDB. I think it may be Glen Danzig of Misfits and Samhain. Funny to imagine devilish Danzig in any traditional uniform, eventhough JKD doesn't really have one. *


I think I could take him... errrr just don't tell him I said that 
Thats formerly of the Misfits (pal) Glen might come find you for that one. He won't let interveiwers even bring that band up in a question or comment.


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I think I could take him... errrr just don't tell him I said that
> Thats formerly of the Misfits (pal) Glen might come find you for that one. He won't let interveiwers even bring that band up in a question or comment. *



I know he's not in the band anymore, but i didn't know he was so touchy on the subject. He's a pretty big guy. Not the bear I'd be pokin. Likely to come at me with crusafix dagger or somethng. :uhoh:


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I know he's not in the band anymore, but i didn't know he was so touchy on the subject. He's a pretty big guy. Not the bear I'd be pokin. Likely to come at me with crusafix dagger or somethng. :uhoh: *


 Glen likes to wear gloves that have metal on the knuckles ( saw it in a video interview) He wears it onstage just in case. Most likly he would smack ya with a stick if ha met ya on the street in a dark alley. "Bringer of Death" is an awesome song, I often sing that one in my head while sparring.


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Glen likes to wear gloves that have metal on the knuckles ( saw it in a video interview) He wears it onstage just in case. Most likly he would smack ya with a stick if ha met ya on the street in a dark alley. "Bringer of Death" is an awesome song, I often sing that one in my head while sparring. *



I'm more partial to "I'm Broken" by Pantera. Now that is a band of scary individuals. I once heard Rollins say in an interview, that they look like they just wondered out of the bayou lookin for trouble. If Henry is, even slightly, scared of them, then so am I.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by phlaw _
> *I know alot of professional athletes study martial arts also.
> 
> Wasn't there a football player (MN Vikings I think)who wanted to try and make the Olympic Tae Kwon Do team? *



He had better be good. A really good practitioner to even think about trying to make the team. If he's just in it for leisure forget it. As with any Olympic sport, one has to be hardcore, and especially with TKD...  :asian:


----------



## arnisador

I saw a book in Borders the other day:
Inside U, by Byong U

He's a TKD instructor. On the cover is a blurb from Jennifer Garner about what she's gained by studying with him.


----------



## arnisador

Big Elvis News:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030815/music_nm/leisure_elvis_dc_3


----------



## M F

I remember seeing a video from the 80's.  All the Van Halen guys were at the IKC (I think) with Frank Trejo.  I believe Frankie Muniz (Malcolm in the Middle, Agent Cody Banks) does TKD.


----------



## Jay Bell

haha..sorry guys, I meant *Glen* Danzig.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Big Elvis News:
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030815/music_nm/leisure_elvis_dc_3 *



:shrug: I thought this was gonna be a news bit about the King's flashy gis...


----------



## TallAdam85

John Bon Jovi lets not froget is a black belt in karate not sure if was before or after his band took off but i hear it from a few people and read in some rock magazine that interviewed him


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *haha..sorry guys, I meant Glen Danzig. *


Yeah, now that you mention it I remember reading that he was into sticks. I wonder if it was Blackbelt or A Metal Mag. I wish He would come out with a video of him smacking people around. That would rock. Most of his videos have him standing around looking evil or something. A man that wrote the lyric, "Carve a hole in your distorted soul. I'm here to bang it!" should show us what he's got. Enough with the talk.


----------



## Turner

I think I read somewhere that Jason Alexander (George Costanza, Kentucky Fried Chicken Spokeperson) does JKD. I'm not completely sure about that.


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Turner _
> *I think I read somewhere that Jason Alexander (George Costanza, Kentucky Fried Chicken Spokeperson) does JKD. I'm not completely sure about that. *



That is interesting...he doesn't strike me as the type.


----------



## satans.barber

> _Originally posted by Turner _
> *I think I read somewhere that Jason Alexander (George Costanza, Kentucky Fried Chicken Spokeperson) does JKD. I'm not completely sure about that. *



Finger jabbin' good.

I.


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Finger jabbin' good.
> 
> I. *



:rofl: Bwahahahahah :rofl:


----------



## theletch1

> Bwahahahahah



Don't you mean "Yada yada yada."?


----------



## M F

I think I remember hearing that Danny Bonaducci (The Partridge Family) practices some form of martial arts.  Zack Ward (the moronic younger brother on Titus) was featured in a Black Belt Magazine article.  He practices JKD.


----------



## tarabos

> _Originally posted by M F _
> *I think I remember hearing that Danny Bonaducci (The Partridge Family) practices some form of martial arts.*



he was also on FOX's celebrity boxing. i think he beat up Screech from Saved By The Bell and then ran around the ring celebrating like he just beat Frank Shamrock...


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

Patrick Swayze ... he's into Shinto or Zen if I remember correctly, and his Kung Fu doesn't look too bad if I remember correctly.

And then there's the "glass-hopper" himself, Citizen "Cain" ...

David Carradine!!!!!!!!

Oops, sorry, we're talking about martial artists in REAL life.

My bad.

I still like his characters, though, especially in Circle of Iron.


----------



## Mormegil

Heh, Caradine...

I saw him on an infomercial a few years back selling Tai Chi videos with him as the instructor.


They should had have him say "Hi, I'm not Chinese, but I play one on television..."*



*I'm not saying only the Chinese and their descendents can do Kung Fu, I just thought it would be funny as he did play one (half of one)


----------



## Mormegil

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *he was also on FOX's celebrity boxing. i think he beat up Screech from Saved By The Bell and then ran around the ring celebrating like he just beat Frank Shamrock... *



I thought Bonaducci fought "Greg Brady" from the Brady Bunch.

Unless there was another fight.


----------



## Mormegil

Oh yeah, I also heard Lucy Liu does Kali-Silat


----------



## tarabos

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *I thought Bonaducci fought "Greg Brady" from the Brady Bunch.
> 
> Unless there was another fight. *



hmm...yeah...i think you're right. come to think of it, screech won his fight. he fought a celebrity that was real old though. can't remember who it was though. i think screech is a black belt in something himself.


----------



## M F

Screech fought Horschack from Welcome Back Kotter.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by M F _
> *Screech fought Horschack from Welcome Back Kotter. *



Right, and also Screech "Dustin Diamond" kicked Horschack's ***. It was a mismatch.

BTW, Screech is a BLACK belt in Karate.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *I thought Bonaducci fought "Greg Brady" from the Brady Bunch.
> 
> Unless there was another fight. *



And if I remember correctly, Danny "Partridge" Bonaduce also put a beat down on Greg Brady in that one.

BTW, I believe that Bonaduce also practices a martial art, I'm not certain which style though... :idunno:


----------



## Mithios

Elvis was also a black belt in T.K.D. , and at the time of his death he owned a T.K.D. school With kang rhee. I have seen pictures of him working out and teaching there. He looked very serious about it.          MITHIOS


----------



## Mithios

Bob Barker of the price is right show studied under Chuck Norris for a lot of years.   MITHIOS


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

I learned that when he was a youngster, Danny "Partridge" Bonaduce also trained for a while under Chuck Norris.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Mithios _
> *Elvis was also a black belt in T.K.D. *



Is this so? I thought he only studied Kenpo.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Is this so? I thought he only studied Kenpo. *



I too was always under the impression that the *King* was only a Karate practitioner. I was not aware that Elvis also studied my MA...


----------



## jkn75

Does anyone remember the episode of CHIPS that centered around martial arts at some community center? If I remember correctly Danny Bonaduce was a student of Ponch's (Erik Estrada) old training partner. Bonaduce was stealing for the old training partner and Ponch and his old partner met in the final climactic battle which was a kickboxing match. At some point Ponch was using weapons, nunchuks I think.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I too was always under the impression that the King was only a Karate practitioner. I was not aware that Elvis also studied my MA... *



I think I saw Elvis once at the McDojo around the corner.  In fact, there may have been a bunch of them.


----------



## Mithios

Yep it's so ! Elvis also had a black in shotokan or shito ryu i don't remember which, that he got before he ever started kenpo ( it was around the time of his military stint ). The Taekwondo came after he had been in kenpo for awhile. And the white uniform with red trim he wore alot is patterned after the moo duk kwan uniform that a person wears at red belt. It was made and given to him by Kang Rhee. Who had a moo duk kwan background. The school they owned is still in existance with Kang Rhee. From what i know Ed Parker introduced the 2. Kang Rhee also has a site you can look up. It's not his federation site, But you should find a link there.       MITHIOS


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Mithios _
> *Yep it's so !
> 
> And the white uniform with red trim he wore alot is patterned after the moo duk kwan uniform that a person wears at red belt. It was made and given to him by Kang Rhee. Who had a moo duk kwan background.
> *



Yes, now I know that Elvis did have an extensive MA background, and not just in Kenpo. BTW, were you referring to this Elvis uniform...


----------



## Mithios

yep that's it ! If you look close at the belt, it has his rank stripes. You have to look close, they blend in some. MITHIOS


----------



## Galvatron

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I know he's not in the band anymore, but i didn't know he was so touchy on the subject. He's a pretty big guy. Not the bear I'd be pokin. Likely to come at me with crusafix dagger or somethng. :uhoh: *



Glenn Danzig is muscular, but he stands all of about 5'7" tall.
He studies JKD but isn't nearly as proficient as he wishes (and leads people to believe he is).
I did some heavy bag workouts with him before and was less than impressed by his speed and technique.
His attitude left alot to be desired also. He had a really bad "My way is the best way" attitude.


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *Glenn Danzig is muscular, but he stands all of about 5'7" tall.
> He studies JKD but isn't nearly as proficient as he wishes (and leads people to believe he is).
> I did some heavy bag workouts with him before and was less than impressed by his speed and technique.
> His attitude left alot to be desired also. He had a really bad "My way is the best way" attitude. *


Galvatron, 
I get the impression that he is "that way" about every thing. He may have a lot of good points about organized religeon, for instance, but when he claims to know more about it than "most" religeous scholars I have to call foul. He may feel differently but he is not nessesarily more learned (I think I spelled that right). It sounds as if he is just as bull headed about the Martial arts as the rest of us. I say let Benny the Jet teach him some manners.
Sean

PS. Could you name some of my favorite rock stars that you don't know? (ha ha)


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *Glenn Danzig is muscular, but he stands all of about 5'7" tall.
> He studies JKD but isn't nearly as proficient as he wishes (and leads people to believe he is).
> I did some heavy bag workouts with him before and was less than impressed by his speed and technique.
> His attitude left alot to be desired also. He had a really bad "My way is the best way" attitude. *



Sweet!! You got to work a heavy bag with Glenn Danzig. I'm not really suprised either by his attitude either. Still I never knew he was that short in reality. I thought he was at least 6' plus. 

I'll tell you another scary rock dude who I wouldn't like to meet in a dark alley. Peter Steele from Type O. That guy looks pretty big and mean too. Got any digs on him. 

Galvatron, man you definitly get to meet some interesting people and you like to tell it the way you see it. Props.


----------



## Cthulhu

I always knew Danzig was short, but yeah, he is pretty big.  Saw the band in concert once before he went all crappy and industrial.  Great show.

I knew he was claiming JKD training, but I never saw anything where he gave any indication of skill level.  However, knowing his ego, I have no doubt that he exaggerates his martial arts ability.

Cthulhu


----------



## Galvatron

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I'll tell you another scary rock dude who I wouldn't like to meet in a dark alley. Peter Steele from Type O. That guy looks pretty big and mean too. Got any digs on him.
> *



Peter Steele is a MAMMOTH.
When I first met him the first thought that ran through my mind was "Remind me to NEVER pick a fight with this guy".
I can't say enough nice things though about him, he was a super-duper cool person. No ego or attitude at all. He's very sharp-witted and intelligent too.
I don't know if he does or has trained in any martial art though.


----------



## Galvatron

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> I knew he was claiming JKD training, but I never saw anything where he gave any indication of skill level.  However, knowing his ego, I have no doubt that he exaggerates his martial arts ability.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Glenn wasn't all bad. He wasn't a prick or anything, he just had a really big ego. You could tell that Glenn Danzig is Glenn Danzig's biggest fan.

He just really rubbed me the wrong way with his constant insistance that he knew every technique the proper way, and all other ways were wrong. I REALLY wanted to tell him to stuff it and let's spar, but I had to swallow my pride because we were opening for Danzig for an entire tour and I didn't want to get into an argument with him over something that, when you think about it was really petty and thereby possibly risk getting us tossed off the tour.

All i can say is that based upon what i saw of him from the impromptu bag session we had, was that if he took from "One of Bruce Lee's original students" as he claimed to have, I hope he kept his receipts from the lessons.


----------



## TallAdam85

I was watching something on VH1 AND David Lee Roth does kung fu he even did a little demo on the show


----------



## TallAdam85

member webster NO not the one running for governer of CA thats Gary Coleman LOL Any way webster Is one of Billy Blanks Karate students not tae bo Saw that On The E! Channel before Howard Sterin :rofl:


----------



## arnisador

According to this, David Hyde Pierce of "Frasier" kickboxes.

I wonder if it's a Tae-Bo style exercise program or actual kickboxing?

Eddie Izzard was on "The Tonight Show" last night and said he used jujutsu in a fight. He had never studied it, he said, but had learned a technique from a book.


----------



## Kroy

Fred and Barney from the Flinstones dabbled in the martial arts. 
A Judo, a judu, a chop, chop, chop!!!


----------



## John Bishop

Kailee Wong #52, starting linebacker for the Houston Texans is a 3rd degree black belt in Kajukenbo.


----------



## Shiatsu

Really I had no idea.  What method/branch is he with.  One big guy you obviously wouldn't want to upset.


----------



## John Bishop

He's with the "Gaylord Method" of the Chuan Fa branch, Kajukenbo Association of America.   His instructor is Sifu Macario Gaming.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Dean Stockwell earned a Lakan Dalawa (2nd Black) in Modern Arnis and was in a movie with GM Remy Presas!


----------



## Cthulhu

I believe Elvis's first black belt was in Chito-ryu, which he earned under Hank Slomansky while he was in the service.  Hank Slomansky was also Dan Inosanto's instructor during his time in the Army.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador

I didn't know that Elvis had multiple black belts--I had though it was just Kenpo. Someone else mentioned TKD in this thread.

Teddy Roosevelt experimented with Judo, I believe. He may even have inhaled!


----------



## John Bishop

Teddy Roosevelt is the only President to have held a black belt rank, (judo).


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *Teddy Roosevelt is the only President to have held a black belt rank, (judo). *



Do you know if it was honorary, or earned?


----------



## John Bishop

From the research that I have read, it was earned.  TR had a gym and mats installed at the White House and it was common talk around the White House about all the noise and yelling that would come from that room.   He received private instruction from Yoshiaki Yamashita, the man who introduced judo to America in 1902.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *Teddy Roosevelt is the only President to have held a black belt rank, (judo). *



The current Russian president Vladmir Putin also studies judo. Is it true that he too has earned a BLACK belt?


----------



## John Bishop

I don't know about Putin.  
I guess I should have been more clear in my statement.  I meant  "American President".


----------



## arnisador

In the "One Punch, One Kill" thread in the General forum, someone stated that the author of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever was a sShotokan Karateka.


----------



## Reprobate

Somebody posted that Jason Alexander [Seinfeld] studied JKD, but I know [from a Playboy Interview] that Alexander studies TKD and is supposed to pack a mean punch and kick for someone of his posture. According to Playboy [who mostly have their facts straight], Alexander is a black belt.

One of the people I wouldn't want to mess with is Danny Trejo, the scarred and tattooed bartender in From Dusk till Dawn.
Danny Trejo is a former convict [11 years in total] and excelled in [prison] boxing. He trained actors in boxing and fighting. Some nice quotes, courtesy of imdb:

Personal quotes 
"It was the funniest thing I'd ever heard. I'd been in Soledad, San Quentin, Folson, Vacaville, Susanville, Sierra - and here's a guy asking 'Can you act like a convict?' I remember I said 'I'll give it a shot'"

[of on-set competition between actors] "I've watched so many of those kinds of things turn bad, and the last thing you want to do is compete with somebody, 'cause he might be a sore loser."

[On being promoted from a $50/day extra to a $350/day boxing coach:] "How bad do you want this kid beat up?"

[After being told the actor might hit back:] "For $350 a day, give him a bat. I used to get beat up for free."


----------



## Cthulhu

I like Danny Trejo.  Pretty much everything I've seen him in, I've liked his performance.  

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/news/archive/2003/09/23/entertainment1636EDT0699.DTL



> Singer David Lee Roth has canceled the rest of his tour because of a martial arts accident during a recent performance.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

I guess accidents sometimes happen when one plays with sharp knives. :shrug:


----------



## arnisador

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000183/bio



> Penthouse Pet of the Month - September 1984
> 
> Is a brown belt in Ninjitsu.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000183/bio *




How did you know this Jeff?


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *How did you know this Jeff? *



Honestly, I'm innocent! A (non-porn) movie with her came on and I looked it up on IMDb to see how long it actually ran. I then tried to figure out who one of the (male) actors was and checked some of their pages for pictures. Then I checked her bio and saw this!

Innocent, I tell you! Innocent!

For her and ninjitsu (_sic_), see also the bottom of this page:
http://www.tracilords.com/bio/index.html


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Sure you are.


----------



## donald

William Shatner:kenpo 
Def Leperd guitarist:kempo 
Bill Cosby's side kick from I-Spy:kenpo 
Mark Farner of Grand Funk Railroad: Chinese martial arts
James Coburn:Jun Fan Gung Fu
David Lee Roth formerly of Van Halen:kenpo
James Cagney:judo
President Theodore Roosevelt:judo
This is all I can think of right now, but I know there are tons more!




:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death

Former speaker of the house Tom Foley does Kenpo.


----------



## arnisador

More on Traci Lords (from flipping through her bio.): She studied under Donald Munro, who was working as crew on a TV show she was filming in Vancouver, BC (_First Wave_?) and became a brown belt after one season of the show.


----------



## theletch1

> Innocent, I tell you! Innocent!


 Not guilty, perhaps, but most assuredly not innocent.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Not guilty, perhaps, but most assuredly not innocent. *



Heh. Got me!


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *he was also on FOX's celebrity boxing. i think he beat up Screech from Saved By The Bell and then ran around the ring celebrating like he just beat Frank Shamrock... *


 Nope....it was Barry Williams "Greg Brady" that Bonnaducci beat up...


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *hmm...yeah...i think you're right. come to think of it, screech won his fight. he fought a celebrity that was real old though. can't remember who it was though. i think screech is a black belt in something himself. *


 Screech fought Horschack from welcome Back Kotter!!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *...i think screech is a black belt in something himself. *



Screech is a BLACK belt in Karate...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Lucy Lui does Kali/Silat :inlove: *



Yes sir, she is one hot martial artist... :ultracool


----------



## DanRyunAndrew

Lynn Russel from the CNN Network was written up in BB Magazine during the 80's. She's a 2nd or 3rd degree Black. I'll have to look for more info...

Regards,

Andy

OK, here's a quote from www.infoplease.com bio on Lynn Russell

"A licensed private investigator and bodyguard, a Fulton County deputy sheriff, and a holder of two black belts in Choi Kwang Do, Russell is the author of How to Win Friends, Kick *** & Influence People."

Rock on, Lynn!


----------



## arnisador

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23007

Bobby Fischer did Judo? Also, a related note.


----------



## arnisador

http://www.martialway.com/celebrities/


----------



## Rich Parsons

> JUNE CASTRO - June Castro is a true master of Kali, Escrima, and kickboxing. She is one of the highest ranked females in the MA world.



I saw this and then clicked on the link to find out more and found


> June Castro is an eigth degree black belt, one of the highest ranked female instructors in the world. She began studying the art of Shaolin Kenpo Karate at the age of four, under the strict tutelage of her father, the renowned Great Grandmaster Ralph Castro.
> 
> Through the years she has won numerous trophies in both state and international competition. June is also an instructor in Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do Concepts.
> 
> June also has several top selling instructional videos currently on the market. The titles include: Kickboxing For Fitness, Women's Self Defense, How To Bully Proof Your Child, and Shaolin Kenpo, parts 1 and 2.
> 
> She is rated by Black Belt Magazine as one of the country's top ranked martial artist. In addition, June is a contributing editor for Unique Publications, and writes a monthly column for Inside Kung Fu Magazine entitled, Physical Fitness.
> 
> June is also the host of a television series called, "Total Health".



Just curious, she is listed as a true master of Kali and Escrima, and I am not say she is not, and the Bio lists other arts, just curious is all.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> SOPHIA CRAWFORD - For four seasons, this British beauty was "Buffy the Vampire Slayer."



And her Bio


> Born and raised in Britain, she started her film career as extra in the movie Kickboxer. At the age of 17 she moved to Hong Kong in hopes of starring in action movies. In 1997, during the instability of Hong Kong's transfer back to Chinese rule, she decided to move to the United States.
> 
> Upon entering the US she played such roles as Chameleon in the WMAC Masters television show. However, her most famous role to date may be her work as Sarah Michelle Geller's stunt double on the Buffy the Vampire Slayer television program. She was Buffy in action for the first four seasons. With the show entering the fifth season, she left to pursue other interests.
> 
> Her skills include: Tae Kwon Do, Kung Fu, broadsword, firearms, gymnastics, stage fighting and stunt choreography.



I have to say I am a Buffy Fan, even the original 'B' Movie. I like the TV series  for the choreography.


Also a Buffy A Girl (* She is much ore than a Buffy Girl *)


> DIANA LEE INOSANTO - Forget that she is the daughter of Dan Inosanto, and the "symbolic daughter in the charmed circle of Bruce Lee", and recognize that which is equally true: Diana Inosanto has beauty, talent and her own style that is fine, fine, fine.





> Diana Lee Inosanto grew up wanting to be an actress. However, the family she was born into precluded that she first become a martial artist.
> 
> Initially trained privately by her father, Dan Inosanto, Diana's first lessons were about defending herself. As she grew, MA continued to be an important part of her life. In all, her training consists of Jun Fan Gung Fu (Jeet Kune Do), Filipino Kali, Thai Boxing, Pencak Silat, Shoot Wrestling, and Savate.
> 
> Today, she is the feature cover story of several magazines worldwide including BLACK BELT MAGAZINE, INSIDE KUNG FU, and INSIDE KARATE, among others. She also travels extensively with her husband, wrestler, Ron Balicki, teaching and promoting martial arts.
> 
> Realizing her childhood dream, Diana is also an actress, stuntwoman, and model. She has worked on several film and television projects including: Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Walker Texas Ranger, and Touched By An Angel.
> 
> Image Courtesy of Martial Arts Research Systems


----------



## Rich Parsons

> WESLEY SNIPES - Easily one of the best actors to perform in the martial arts genre. We don't know what took us so long getting him listed with these other great martial artists.



His Bio


> Growing up in the Bronx, Wesley Snipes perfected a persona that would land him roles in Mario Van Peebles' New Jack City and Spike Lee's Jungle Fever. He attended Manhattan's High School for the Performing Arts (the school from Fame) until he was forced to drop out when the family moved down South. He returned to New York a few years later to study drama at the prestigious theatre program at S.U.N.Y.-Purchase, where he was one of only four African-American students.
> After he graduated, Snipes installed telephones before landing his first movie role in the Goldie Hawn vehicle Wildcats. Next came a role as a street tough who pushes Michael Jackson against a wall (with Michael looking beyond scared) in the Scorsese-directed music-video for Jackson's "Bad." This performance was good enough to get him noticed by Spike Lee, who cast him in Mo' Better Blues. Lee was so impressed by Snipes that he wrote the role of Jungle Fever's Flipper Purify with him in mind.
> 
> A martial-arts aficionado since childhood, Snipes is an expert at capoeira. This talent, coupled with his tall good looks and acting ability, made him a natural for action-adventure films such as Passenger 57 and Rising Sun. But Snipes proved he's equally gifted with more subtle and complex material with his portrayal of a wheelchair-bound patient in The Waterdance.
> 
> His next role was one of his most challenging: he starred as a drag queen stranded in middle America in To Wong Foo: Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar. Snipes established beyond a doubt his ability to carry a film with his role as a homicide detective caught up in a White House cover-up in 1997's Murder at 1600. He next co-starred alongside Robert Downey Jr. in back-to-back projects, the adultery drama One Night Stand and the action-packed sequel to 1993's The Fugitive, U.S. Marshals. In 1998, Snipes' ultra-ripped physique and martial-arts savvy were both showcased to entertaining effect in his performance as the titular Marvel Comics hero of Blade.



I did not know he studied capoeira.  Just curious when and where?

Thanks
:asian:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I did not know he studied capoeira.  Just curious when and where? *



You'll find some discussion of it here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=259


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *You'll find some discussion of it here:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=259 *



Thanks Arni, the sites referenced were the same. There was a mention that he studied capoeira in an interview on Blade the DVD. I need to borrow this DVD and review it.

Thanks


----------



## Shiatsu

For June Castro.  Since she is JKD concepts, I wouls assume she is from Dan Inosantos camp, and they teach a lot of that stuff.  I could be very incorrect on this though.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *For June Castro.  Since she is JKD concepts, I wouls assume she is from Dan Inosantos camp, and they teach a lot of that stuff.  I could be very incorrect on this though. *



That would have been my tought as well. I just thought it was wierd they mentioned arts that she was a master in and then not mention her training in them. Oh well.

Like I said not disrespect meant, just curious.


----------



## Shiatsu

I was curious about it too.:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *For June Castro.  Since she is JKD concepts, I wouls assume she is from Dan Inosantos camp, and they teach a lot of that stuff.  I could be very incorrect on this though. *



I believe June Castro trained with Burton Richardson, who is under Inosanto.  She's also the daughter of Ralph Castro, founder of Shaolin Kenpo.

Cthulhu


----------



## Shiatsu

We all knew that she was the daughter of GM Castro.  But Burton Richardson would explain the Escrima and blade training.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *We all knew that she was the daughter of GM Castro.  But Burton Richardson would explain the Escrima and blade training. *



Yes, it was the Escrima Training that I was interested in.

Thanks!


----------



## Shiatsu

If you guys would like I could give Burton a shout and find out.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *If you guys would like I could give Burton a shout and find out. *



Yes, I would like that. Does she specialise in a specific form of Kali or Escrima?

Thanks


----------



## Shiatsu

I don't know if she specializes, I will ask him.:asian:


----------



## Shiatsu

I just got the e-mail back from Burton.  He is the one that rained her.  He didn't go into specifics, what he did state was that she was a extremely fast learner, and very efficient in the art.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *I just got the e-mail back from Burton.  He is the one that rained her.  He didn't go into specifics, what he did state was that she was a extremely fast learner, and very efficient in the art. *



Thanks, I wish he would have said, what she had trained in even if nothing more than Inosanto Blend FMA.

Oh well, next topic for me 

Thank you for asking


----------



## Rick Wade

Ladies and Gentalmen.

When it coems to Female Stars (that knows Martial Arts) there has to be a balance between beauty and skill.  There for the best one I know of is Jenifer Garner from Alias.  I do not know what style she studies but it looks like TKD.

Just on a personal note I have never seen TKD look so good.


----------



## teej

On one of the previous pages, someone posted that Billy Idol was an Ed Parker blk blt.

I heard that Billy Idol had asked Mr. Parker to be his body guard, but I did not think that agreement lasted very long. 

Does anyone know for sure if Billy Idol studied Kenpo, and did he make it to black belt?

Yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## OULobo

I remember talking on this thread about Glenn Danzig being a martial artist and bit of an ego tripper. Well, it looks like he got it handed back to him. Check out this back stage confrontation. 

http://www.shaggusmachaggis.com/vid/dannyglenn.mpeg


----------



## Littledragon

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> We all know about martial artists who were into the MAs before they became celebrities like the following: Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris, Jet Li, Steven Seagal, etc.
> 
> How about people who are more well known for their celebrity rather than their MA backgrounds. For example, the following persons practice, or have trained in the following MAs:
> 
> Wesley Snipes, actor, Capoeira
> Valdimir Putin, Russian President, Judo
> Dustin "Screech" Diamond, actor, BB in Karate
> Jessie Jackson Jr., US Congressman, Taekwondo
> Mickey Roarke, actor, Boxing
> 
> How many others do you know?
> 
> :asian:


Kareem Abul Jabar does Jeet Kune Do
Brandon Lee Jeet Kune Do
Teddy Roosevelt Brown belt in Judo
Elvis Black belt in Kempo
Kelly Hu Blackbelt in Karate


----------



## Chronuss

Elvis was promoted to 8th degree in EPAK and in some of his taped performances as well as some of his movies, the IKKA patch can be seen on some of his Gibsons.  Elvis, along with Mr. Parker, funded a documentary called "The New Gladiators," (threads are everywhere on the board about the DVD) taking the US team to Great Britain in 1974.  along with funding the making of the video, he also custom ordered gi's for the team at $400 a pop, and this was in 1974, imagine what that price could be today...


----------



## Bigodinho

Jay Bell said:
			
		

> Ah yes...the self proclaimed Capoeira master  And his 5th degree black belt (which he proudly boasts of) that was presented to him by a group of his peers........in nothing in-perticular.
> 
> Emmanuel Lewis (of Webster fame) and Willie Nelson both study Taekwondo


Just so everyone knows, Wesley Snipes is not a capoeira master.  He trained capoeira with my master, Mestre Jelon Vieira, the pioneer of capoeira in the U.S.  In our group, it takes a lifetime to reach the level of master, anywhere between 20 to 25 years.  Considering capoeira has only been in the U.S. since 1975, 30 Years ago... 'nough said.  Although he is very talented as my master has told me in countless stories, he is definitely not a master.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

TragicHero said:
			
		

> Dolph Lundgren is a high rank in Kyokushin Karate (BB? Not sure).
> 
> Sarah Michelle Gellar is a brown belt in TKD, and apparently continued to study at least informally with her stunt coordinator while she was doing "Buffy".
> 
> 
> BROWN BELT??????????????????????
> 
> I've seen this somewhere before, there is no brown belt in TKD!


----------



## ppko

Muhammad Ali is also a BB under George Dillman

George gave Ali a BB back in the 70s


----------



## Bigodinho

Eddie Murphy trained capoeira under Mestre Jelon Vieira, the same master who trained Wesley Snipes... and me, by the way. 
Mestre Jelon also trained Brooke Shields many moons ago.
Halle Berry trained capoeira with Mestre Boneco, one of the founding masters of my group.
Jean Claude Van Damm also trained with Mestre Boneco.


----------



## bignick

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> BROWN BELT??????????????????????
> 
> I've seen this somewhere before, there is no brown belt in TKD!


 
There is no standard in the belt colors used by different tae kwon do schools.  The school i train in has one...as does every other school in the area...but I do know some schools do not.  

Never assume that just because that's not the way you do it, that it is never done that way.


----------



## sifu nick

Michael Jai White from Tyson, Spawn, Exit Wounds is a black belt in a few styles. I read on here about Sasha Mitchell from Step by Step and Kickboxer 2,3,and 4 trained in kickboxing but I remember hearing somewhere he has a Black Belt in Aikido. Also on a side note our TKD school has a rank of Brown Belt so it is possible.


----------



## bluemtn

I heard somewhere that Jaleel White (a.k.a. Steve Erkel- or just Erkel- of "Family Matters") has MA experience.  In what and how much, I don't remember, I heard about it a long time ago.


----------



## The Kai

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentalmen.
> 
> When it coems to Female Stars (that knows Martial Arts) there has to be a balance between beauty and skill. There for the best one I know of is Jenifer Garner from Alias. I do not know what style she studies but it looks like TKD.
> 
> Just on a personal note I have never seen TKD look so good.


Having seen the Alias star portrayed somewhat as a Martial Arts person, I sat down and watched the season premire.  
What i noticed about the show 
1.) Body mechaics are poor
2.) When she has to fight the guy with the blade, all you can say is Incrediablly primitive
3.) in the end she has to fight a assassin, who "thinks as himself as a modrn samurai"-  Who wielded a sword like a baseball bat, did one handed slashs, and figure 8's with the weapon!

Yes I know it's only TV, but jeez can't we do a tad better?
Todd


----------

